# How to train my dog to spot or aid in my anxiety attacks?



## mariah (Sep 11, 2010)

I know that dogs are great in helping people with seizures and saving lives, ect... But I am known to get anxiety attacks. Is there any way I can train my dog to sense an anxiety attack on me, and/or aid me in any way... say perhaps calming me down?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about training them. My adult husky just picks it up and becomes very protective. He stays close and lays down facing away from me. Afterwards, he goes back to his favorite spot in the closet. Perhaps he's intuned with me and just stays close whenever I'm stressed.

I doubt they are able to warn you about an upcoming attack. Wouldn't a person know because they can't calm themselves down?

I've read about dogs trained to bring a person with an anxiety attack to a safe location and just be a presence to bring a person back to the here and now.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

The dogs that alert their owners of an oncoming seizure aren't trained to do that. Mostly, they are pets or seizure-assist dogs (trained to do owner-specific tasks during or after the seizure, not before) that begin to pick up on signals that a seizure is coming on. Unfortunately, it isn't really known what those signals are, so it isn't currently possible to specifically train them to do that. Not yet anyway. I have heard of anxiety dogs doing helpful behaviors during panic attacks, but I don't know how they were trained. Maybe you could contact one of the service dog training organizations, and see if they can help you?


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how to train them, but I do know that dogs are very sensitive to you if they are closely bonded with you. For instance, yesterday I choked on some food and my little 15-week-old puppy became very alarmed and watched me with real concern on his little face. It was very cute, but illustrated how dogs pay attention to what's going on with you. Have you ever had a panic attack in the presence of your dog and, if so, how did he react? Maybe rewarding his reaction the next time will teach him to anticipate the reward and react to you before your panic attacks get too bad.

P.S. By the way, when eating hot peppers NEVER let them go down the wrong way.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

You can teach the dog to lead to an exit or to your car while you are having one, or as you feel one comming on. You can train the dog to apply firm pressure by leaning against you or, if you are sitting, pressing his/her head into your lap.


----------

